# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Jewel Dunn's River

## LivinInThe603

As time passes, my enthusiasm for planning each and every moment of my day lessens. So I'm considering the Jewel AI. Anyone stayed here?

----------


## RonMon

We have done Paradise Cove, their sister resort and it was amazing.  After 4 years of non A/I we have decided to go back to A/I for awhile as well.

----------

